

New UI for Google Image Search - ssn
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/07/ooh-ahh-google-images-presents-nicer.html

======
fr0man
Not active for my Google yet, but looking at the article, it seems to be a set
of changes they really had to make to keep up with Bing. Bing's UI for image
searches is really hands down much better than Google's current way of doing
it. I gave up on Bing text searches a while back, but always pull it up for
images. Even if Bing's marketshare never takes off, I look forward to a game
of leapfrog between the two. We as end-users will benefit from that.

~~~
confuzatron
Google image search is better in one way that I noticed within the first 3
seconds of using the two: You can scroll up and down the results in Google
using the up and down arrows. Bing has focus in the search box. You need to
click somewhere in the scrollable results viewport to get it to scroll with
the cursor keys. This is such a basic, annoying screw-up.

~~~
fr0man
You're right. I never noticed because I always use the mouse scroll wheel for
that. My #1 biggest Bing image search gripe is middle click doesn't work in
Chrome for opening in a new tab, yet right click->open in new tab does.

------
llaxsll
Bing's UI is really hands down much better than Google's new image search UI.
In terms of results I don't really find a big difference anymore.

I sometimes resorted to google's image search because it was faster. Dynamic
image loading really does take a big toll on performance(at least for me). I
wonder why neither Bing nor Google have switched to SilverLight/Flash
respectively yet. Maybe they are just waiting for html5?

------
GBKS
Looks great, but freezes Safari if I scroll down too fast. Probably since it's
trying to load and display too many thumbs at once.

It's a good direction but the details don't seem right yet. Increasing the
image by 10% on hover doesn't add much detail so I'd remove that. I'd just
fade in a white box with the details below the image, instead of having the
resize/dropshadow effect.

Since basically the whole page has a mouse effect, it makes me very aware of
how I move the mouse and where I rest the cursor.

They could also remove the "Page" index, since that's not useful anymore, but
I guess that happens once this rolls out to everybody.

------
ThomPete
About time!

I do wonder how this will affect CoolIris though which I really liked but will
have a hard time justifying using now.

------
AndrejM
I'm not as worried about the UI as much as I am worried about '404' errors,
which are pretty common.

------
borisk
Still loads results in a frame. So annoying.

